# New Camera Test



## Whaler (Dec 15, 2012)

I just upgraded from a Nikon D70 to a Nikon D7000 and played with it today. The D70 has served me well for about 7 years and still is a great camera but the D7000 is a sweetheart.

Here are a couple sample pictures and a picture of my set up. The lens used was a Nikon 18-70mm, lighting is with 3 5500k 27 watt CFLs, camera set on manual & meter reading taken with a photo grey card. Any suggestions to make improvements would be appreciated.


----------



## Haynie (Dec 15, 2012)

Little grey on my uncorrected monitor so take this with a grain of salt.  The background is a tad grey and my Nikon does the same.  If I want a good white back ground I bump up exposure a half to whole notch.


----------



## Kirk Dietrich (Dec 15, 2012)

Lighting and focus look great. I think the light parts of the gun and the chrome on the first pen kind of get lost on the white background. I think some other color or type of background would make that beautiful pistol pop out and show off much better as would the pen. Just my personal opinion though, others may think different.
Congratulations on the 7000, my first Nikon was the D70 and then I got the D300, which I've been having for quite a number of years now and really like it. They've come a long way since the D70. One day, I'll upgrade.

Kirk


----------

